# Some photos of my travels for screensavers...



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

The first one I thought that if you have the Oberon cover Avenue of Trees you may like it.










This one is for you HP fans out there. This is in ChristChurch Cathedral in Oxford England where they filmed HP movies.










The Eiffel Tower










I love this one on the kindle, it looks great! The lake at Kylemoore Abby in Connemara, Ireland.










This one is of an old library called the Messendon Temple at an old estate called Downhill on the coast of Northern Ireland, they are going to move it in the next few years because the cliff's edge is slowly creeping up on it.










Last is a library in Oxford called Radcliffe Camera, it houses millions of books for the universities and goes many stories underground as well.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are beautiful! Thank you for posting them!


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

great photos, you must've had a great time.  I'm jealous.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

*gasp* They are beautiful! I'm jealous. looks like awesome trip(s)


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

These are beautiful!  Great photos, I love B&W pics, I seem to see "more" in them.  Thanks for posting these.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow, great pictures.  You are very talented with a camera.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Stunning, Thank You!


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank You. They are beautiful.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful Sam! Thanks for posting.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

These are gorgeous, thank you!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

These are lovely--we're travelling to Ireland for the first time this fall, so those had special significance.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

What a wonderful way to remember places you have visited. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW what fantastic photos! These will make some amazing screen savers!


----------



## krissynae (Feb 21, 2009)

Love your pictures. I miss Oxford. It is such a beautiful city. Thank you for posting them


----------



## Atype (Mar 6, 2009)

I like that last one the most


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for sharing these pics.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots!  They will make great screensavers.
jp


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Those pics are lovely! Thanks for posting them. Looks like a great trip.


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Don't know how I missed these before.  Very nice.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks to eveyone for all the compliments, sorry I have not responded back sooner to everyone.  I check KB's from work and for whatever reason pictures do not show up.  So I tend to check this area infrequently.  I don't have a computer (everyone gasps!)...I know, I know I should have one.  So the only time I really check this area of "town" out is if I use my parents computer.  

VictoriaP if you would like any advice for Ireland let me know as I am always happy to share.

Sam


----------



## Lizbeth (Nov 12, 2008)

Thank you for sharing.. I absolutely Love them! and will use..


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

What wonderful pictures! I want them all! Now to read on to see about changing my screen savers!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW!  Those are wonderful... nreath-taking.  My DD & I are planning a trip to Ireland in the future.  thanks so much!


----------

